# What a screw up! VH's Jump



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just saw this. Is it the guitar or is it the pre-recorded(?) keyboards? 

http://warmowski.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/jump-in-pitch/

Here's an explanation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwZ32AJZskY&eurl=http://warmowski.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/whos-right-slap-fight/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

As a closet VH fan, I gotta say that truly sucks. Why, oh why can't they get a real keys player for that? This is a rare case where stopping the tune, doing something else, anything, would be better.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly painful to listen to.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that 50% of the audience couldn't tell the difference, another 25% could tell that something was off, but weren't quite sure what the problem was, and the other 25% that could tell what was going on were thouroughly entertained by it.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

You're probably right. That was painful though. A complete train wreck.

Remember that youtube clip a while ago with the kids covering "The Final Countdown"?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

opps..I would have stopped and tried to have some crazy commentary..expletives ect...Fix the problem and play it again.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

ouch that was pretty brutal...quite a shame that fans had to pay big bucks to listen to something like THAT:zzz:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

haha on a second note check this out, http://youtube.com/watch?v=momTByR1tCE
Dave is pretty badass with that bo staffkjdr


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't looked at his because I have a problem with "JUMP". Let's just say it has to do with a daughter who was three when it came out and was obsessed with the video. Worse than Barney the Dinosaur. Gawd, did I ever end up hating that video!. The only thing worse was McCartney's "Silly Love Song" - one of the most gut wrenching horrible pop songs of all time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'd be willing to bet that 50% of the audience couldn't tell the difference, another 25% could tell that something was off, but weren't quite sure what the problem was, and the other 25% that could tell what was going on were thouroughly entertained by it.


Don't forget the 25% that were so stoned it made no difference anyway. :wave:


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I haven't looked at his because I have a problem with "JUMP". Let's just say it has to do with a daughter who was three when it came out and was obsessed with the video. Worse than Barney the Dinosaur. Gawd, did I ever end up hating that video!. The only thing worse was McCartney's "Silly Love Song" - one of the most gut wrenching horrible pop songs of all time.


So let me get this right...for a "pop song" to be bad then it has to be played too much? Wait, I thought the whole reason for writing pop songs was to get them played as many times as possible so that I could get paid a few cents many many many times and thus hopefully fund my record and make some money. Hrmmm...I guess I was mistaken.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Musical taste, or lack of it, is a subjective thing but I agree 100% with you Tim. Right on. 


TimH said:


> So let me get this right...for a "pop song" to be bad then it has to be played too much? Wait, I thought the whole reason for writing pop songs was to get them played as many times as possible so that I could get paid a few cents many many many times and thus hopefully fund my record and make some money. Hrmmm...I guess I was mistaken.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's funny because it sounds like there are 3 different songs going on at once or something hah. And the part that amazes me the most is, considering that, DLR manages to actually sing it half decent. What a mess lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

TimH said:


> So let me get this right...for a "pop song" to be bad then it has to be played too much? Wait, I thought the whole reason for writing pop songs was to get them played as many times as possible so that I could get paid a few cents many many many times and thus hopefully fund my record and make some money. Hrmmm...I guess I was mistaken.



There is such a thing as overkill, played to death, etc. In other words, it becomes bad when it is overplayed. Back then when the Jump video started playing I would have flipped the channel normally, but a certain banshee screaming three year old would object. I was forced to watch it, just the same as Barney the Evil Purple Dinosaur. My hate for that vid grew out of that forced exposure. As for McCartney's nah-nah-nah Silly Love Song - it is just one of the most horrible pop songs ever composed. It got played a lot because it was "McCartney" and for no other reason.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i think robert1950 is right- in a lot of cases the fact that tunes get played to death is not because they are good tunes, its because the majority of the listening public has such shitty taste. its like reality shows, american idol, britney spears. too stoopid to think for themselves they let others tell them whats good. remember billy ray cyrus or the macarena? same crap.
the 1984 album was shit when it came out, just as it remains today.:smile:


----------

